# Mavic Pro Thermo Jacket



## mburke (Jun 20, 2015)

I have been looking for a New Winter jacket and tried a couple and ended up with the Mavic Pro Thermo Jacket.
I thought I would share what I thought

First...I would call this a winter Coat. Its heavier than other Jackets I have tried on. Its a nice Fleece Coat comparable to my Columbia Fleece jacket. But the outer shell is Not fleece...its a nice smooth texture.

It has a zip out liner that could be worn by itself...but it doesn't have any pockets (front or back) so I probably wouldn't wear it by itself.

But by zipping it out you can have a lighter jacket shell for warmer temps. The outer shell is only water Resistant / Not water Proof. But I don't ride in heavy rain or snow anyway.

I really like the outer shell. It has pockets on the back, a couple zippers on the front chest for ventilation and a cargo pocket on the chest.
The front zipper is off center and sits off to the the side and not sticking me in the chin when zipped up.

I can see this Jacket/Coat serving several temp conditions with the liner and with out the liner and layering. Temp range is 5 to 46 deg f. 

All together as a nice warm winter Coat
Take the liner out and have a nice Soft Shell Jacket


I am very pleased with it so far.


----------

